# OLight SR90 vs. SureFire M6



## GViper (Jun 16, 2010)

Guys,
I have my birthday coming up shortly and have a great wife who is willing to buy me the best light for my needs.

In comparing the two above, do we have a consensus? The Olight has much more power, but the SureFire is a SureFire. 

Can someone help me break the tie?

Thanks!!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 16, 2010)

The M6 can be easily modded to suit more needs and uses.

The Olight is BIG.

I would go the M6, but that's me.


----------



## tx101 (Jun 16, 2010)

Get both of them 


Im with Dime, the Olight is too big for my taste
go with the M6

The M6 can be customized to your exact needs
check out this recent thread on incan mods and battery configurations

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/278994

DM51s shootout is considered the incan M6 bible


As for LED mods, the ultimate is member LEDZeppelin's M6 LED mods

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/218467

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/220786


For a cheaper LED mod, look at Nailbenders LED Tower Modules

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/274183


----------



## GViper (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks
Is quality the only reason the m6 is the same price?
If you look at the specs, the olight is considerably more powerful.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 16, 2010)

The SF has lots of technology that has been proven over it's numerous years in service.

Power is not everything all the time.

It has a shock isolation bezel, made to be battered and continue to function 100%, the quality is definitely superior.

Also, it is American made which in turn makes things more expensive. 

Don't forget, you don't have to pay retail price for them.

I have scored them for $250.

You can use the SF lamps, you can use the Lumen Factory lamps with Li-ion rechargeables, you can even use custom made LED tower modules.

It is also quite a compact unit considering the amount of beautiful incan light it can put out.

The Olight has a high output LED, with no options to modify it.
The tint is blue, the thing is absolutely massive and there are only two modes. Bright and ridiculously bright. Unless you plan on searching for planes 300m away, I don't see any advantages of the SR90.
Did I mention it's freaking huge?

Can I ask what your uses for either of these lights will be?


----------



## Jash (Jun 16, 2010)

Ask yourself this question: Which one will you regret not buying once you have the other one in your hand?

For me it would be the SR90. I'm a lumens junkie and couldn't care less about upgrading anything if I've got the most powerful light in my hand.

As for it being big and heavy, it's no heavier than a 6D mag, but just a little brighter.


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 16, 2010)

Go for the OLight, everyone and their brother already has an M6. As far as the OLight being too big, nah, it's not like you are going the be EDC'ing either one anyway. Go for more WOW factor :twothumbs


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 16, 2010)

GViper said:


> Guys,
> I have my birthday coming up shortly and have a great wife who is willing to buy me the best light for my needs.
> 
> In comparing the two above, do we have a consensus? The Olight has much more power, but the SureFire is a SureFire.
> ...


 

What do you want more throw or more lumens?

I like the SR90 because it offers intense throw. I like the Lambda VARA2000 because it takes standard NiMH C cells and has tons of lumens. The new model will be available with a bigger and better heatsink design plus copper. It is said the new VARA2000 will have 2000 OTF lumens and stay close to it at 3 mintues. I am already putting my money on the new copper VARA2000.

Look at this one as it is the brightest I have seen and still has 30k lux vs. the SR90 at 95k lux.
http://www.lambdalights.com/varapower.html


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 16, 2010)

Jash said:


> Ask yourself this question: Which one will you regret not buying once you have the other one in your hand?
> 
> For me it would be the SR90. I'm a lumens junkie and couldn't care less about upgrading anything if I've got the most powerful light in my hand.
> 
> As for it being big and heavy, it's no heavier than a 6D mag, but just a little brighter.




I agree 100% with this. Get the Olight!


----------



## jtivat (Jun 16, 2010)

I have had my M6 eight years and will have it the rest of my life. It is a work of art you will not regret buying. I still get a thrill out of lighting up a field with such a small light.


----------



## Dark Laser (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, unfortunately I don't posess one of those monsters, but...

In my opinion, the SR-90 doesn't seem to be too huge :shrug:

But the M6 is just nice (advantages have already been enumerated)...I'd go for the SureFire.


How about this: this birthday the M6, the next year the SR-90, or even something more powerful (who knows - LED technology changes fast) :naughty:


----------



## GViper (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Now I am even more confused.
Are there any quality issues with the Olight?

The Surefire line has definitely proven itself in that arena.
Also, is there a forum vendor recommended for best price on either light?


----------



## Brigadier (Jun 17, 2010)

M6 easy


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 17, 2010)

Brigadier said:


> M6 easy


 
SR90 Easy:nana:!


----------



## NE450No2 (Jun 18, 2010)

I would recommend the SureFire M6.

For its size, it is very bright, very rugged, very reliable.

It is one of the Very Best flashlights on the Planet, IMHO, for someone that actually USES his lights, to do "stuff", not just "shining them around".


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jun 18, 2010)

Depends if you need to use a strong light, or you jast want to have fun.

When you shine the SR90, you will be overwhelmed from its throw, and its generous spill. It sees to bring closer to you distant things and persons. 

If you shine the M6 at night, you will be impressed from its capability to make discernable the fine details of distant objects and persons. The range of lighting field is shorter, if compared to the SR90, of course.

The runtime of the SR90, compared to the stock M6 is higher. Same for the running costs, but as other mentioned, there are some very good rechargeable options for the M6.

The M6 is actually much smaller, you can easily keep it in a pocket, just like any 2D flashlight. In its stock form, you can reload the M6 in seconds, just the time to replace the spent 123s. You cannot do that with the Olight, which is rechargeable only; and, you cannot keep the Olight in your pocket.

A final consideration. In few years time, considering the progresses of LED efficiency, the Olight may become obsolete in its class. This cannot be said of the SF M6.

Hope this help you to decide. 

Anthony


----------



## tx101 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lumens Factory HO-M6R + 3 x 17670 cells ..... nuff said

and this is coming from a LED fanboy


----------



## RichS (Jun 18, 2010)

tx101 said:


> Lumens Factory HO-M6R + 3 x 17670 cells ..... nuff said
> 
> and this is coming from a LED fanboy


 +++1! This has got to be the most amazing combos out there. Just a beautiful, bright, amazing beam, and very reasonable runtime for the amount of ultra-high quality incandescent light.


----------



## GViper (Jun 18, 2010)

TX101, this is where my newbie status hurts me.
The only reason I am leaning towards the Olight is that it is rechargeable?
Is this a good reason? I know that the SureFire can be modified, but for me that would be complicated. For that matter, why is the M6 not set up from the factory as a rechargeable?

Thanks


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have either, but if I was to choose I'd go for the M6. I like lights that are easily upgradeable - I could imagine using that M6 in brighter & brighter form for many many years. In addition, once the M6 gets that SF TIR optic ... :devil:


----------



## entoptics (Jun 18, 2010)

In stock form, according to SureFire, the M6 has 500 lumens for 20 minutes with the high output bulb.

Using the cheapest high quality CR123 batteries, that corresponds to about $7 for 20 minutes, or 35 cents per minute to run the M6. You can just about call Abu Dhabi from a pay phone for less than that!

Hmmm, lumen minutes is a something I've just made up in my head. Assuming both lights are current regulated, then Output x runtime = lumen minutes...

M6 high output bulb = 10,000 (500 lumens x 20 minutes)
M6 low output bulb = 15,000 (250 lumens x 60 minutes)

SR90 Hi = 176,000 (2200 lumens x 80 minutes)
SR90 "low" = 378,000 (700 lumens x 540 minutes)

I know which one I'd buy if they're both the same price...

Methinks you are comparing apples to oranges though. I'm not sure the SR90 and the M6 can even be considered similar lights. The SR90 weighs three pounds, and is therefore more akin with HID lights than handhelds.

Have you considered the much cheaper LED offerings that are more similar to the M6? You could get 2 or 3 of them for the same price.


----------



## skyfire (Jun 19, 2010)

first id like to say i dont have either, but this thread is making me want BOTH!

also, i agree with many of the above post, and go for the M6 first, then the SR90, Olight will probably come out with an improved version. or maybe some other company has a SST-90 in the works that will out-do the SR90.

in any case, im sure selling a M6 on the marketplace would take less than half a day. ive looked, and a M6 doesnt come around often.


----------



## diggopaiva (Jun 19, 2010)

In what setting M6 comes closest to Olight in throw?
How close can it get?
Can get close the catapult (Throw)?


----------



## GViper (Jun 19, 2010)

Alright, if someone can help in terms that a newbie can understand,
how can I convert the M6 to rechargeable?

Wouldn't this make my cost of ownership cheaper??


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 19, 2010)

M6 is where I'd put my $$$. It can easily be upgraded as LEDs evolve and improve. The Lambdalight models are more bang for the buck than the SR90, and they run off common C/D NiMH.

Seriously though... you are comparing apples and oranges. They are BOTH great lights in their own right.


----------



## mrartillery (Jun 20, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Sorry, I don't have either, but if I was to choose I'd go for the M6. I like lights that are easily upgradeable - I could imagine using that M6 in brighter & brighter form for many many years. In addition, once the M6 gets that SF TIR optic ... :devil:



+1


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 20, 2010)

If I was in your situation, I would get the Olight. I wouldn't buy a surefire simply "because it is a surefire." 
In stock form the M6 isn't all that impressive; 500 lumens for 20 minutes on non rechargeable batteries is very bad when compared with many of the other options out there. If you can get the M6 for well under $300 as has been suggested than you could spend the rest of the money modifying it. 

However, it won't be able to take 18650s in stock form, so you would be stuck with 17670s if you want rechargeable Lithium ion cells, which will not give you as much runtime. If you end up putting an incan bulb in their, you will want all of the battery capacity you can get. 

The Olight is bigger, but also brighter. It isn't a surefire, obviously, but there is no need to feel pressured into getting a surefire. I honestly think the Olight has a MUCH better value, since it comes with a rechargeable lithium ion battery pack (while an M6 at most will come with some CR123s, which aren't rechargeable). It is also much brighter than most of the M6 options, and definitely brighter than the stock M6. 
Since it is an LED light you also get multiple light levels, unlike in the M6, where you just get one. Although the LED won't give you the color rendering of the incan, it will last longer as well.

Of course, the $450 range can also get you a pretty good flashlight form factor HID as well, which I suggest that you look into.

Honestly these are lights, not computers. Upgradability is a factor, but I wouldn't say that it is vital. If a light provides enough brightness and runtime for a task right now, then it will be fine for as long as you use it for that task. At $450 the M6 is not worth it just for "upgradability," especially when you could get a light for half of that NOW, and another in a few years if you want something better.


----------



## Brigadier (Jun 22, 2010)

I was at the NW CPF get together recently. Someone had an SR90 there. It was bright, and big. But I was not that impressed given its size.

But then again, I am not a fan of the bluish-white tint of most LED's ESPECIALLY when it comes to this type of light's intended use - search and rescue type applications. IMHO, the warm incan lets you see more with fewer lumens. This was evident to me when at the CPF get together the SR90 was shone on some trees and everything looked flat. My M3 and SP-9 incans, while not as bright, showed details much much better.

I'm planning on going this route:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/142517

YMMV.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 22, 2010)

diggopaiva said:


> In what setting M6 comes closest to Olight in throw?
> How close can it get?
> Can get close the catapult (Throw)?


 
They are not even close, The SR90 utterly destroys the M6 in throw, I’ve seen them next to each other. The SR90 out throws Aspheric lights, with a reflector, think about it that way. The M6 is good out to about 450 maybe…500 feet, the SR90 easily hits 650...*YARDs!
*


----------



## tre (Jun 22, 2010)

You are going to get a lot of opinions. Here is mine. Unless you are in Iraq, Afghanistan, or some other horrible place with people shooting at you, an M6 is total overkill. Yes it is built strong. So what? Do you need that? I don't and I'm not willing to pay for that. I'm not going to mount it on my gun and expect it to hold up through massive abuse. If you are going to abuse the heck out of the light, then get an M6. If not, I would never pay that kind of money for 400 lumen flashlight. There are plenty of lights that are that size and smaller, just as bright, and have more features for 1/4 of the price.

If I am going to spend that kind of money, I'm going to get the SR90 which is in a class of its own. Easy choice.


----------



## GViper (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I am leaning towards the olight because of the rechargeable aspect. Also, it seems like to make the m6 perfect people are modifying it, which will cost even more money.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 22, 2010)

Interesting, I just tallied up the posts so far and its 13-8 in the M6's favor. However, my impression is the same as the OP's above; most of the M6 people are using theirs in a substantially-modified form, which counts against it in the OP's consideration.


----------



## Brigadier (Jun 22, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Interesting, I just tallied up the posts so far and its 13-8 in the M6's favor. However, my impression is the same as the OP's above; most of the M6 people are using theirs in a substantially-modified form, which counts against it in the OP's consideration.


 
But, isn't that the beauty of a SureFire? It is very customizeable.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jun 22, 2010)

Brigadier said:


> It is very customizeable.


 
Just going to state the obvious here, but when's the last time you heard someone say that in conjunction with "that's the beauty of a MagLite?":laughing:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 24, 2010)

2 posts removed from view. Please discuss dealers, pricing etc in the appropriate section of the MarketPlace.


----------



## stallion2 (Jun 25, 2010)

????????????????????????
might as well try and decide whether to get a year old formula one car or an M1 Abrams.:thinking:

i suppose i would go w/ an SR90...
> i have one of my own and will never sell it
> i already have lights that will do what the M6 will
> if i had an M6 then i'm sure i would modify it...as cool as it is w/ an 
MN21 it awfully hard to justify spending so much on batteries for only
20 minutes of burntime.


----------



## jtivat (Jun 25, 2010)

stallion2 said:


> > i already have lights that will do what the M6 will



What are they???


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 25, 2010)

The two lights are in different categories. I've handled both and the SR90 is MUCH bigger than the M6 (which I own) but also much brighter and runs longer. I'm not a fan of the stock M6 although there are some nice upgrades. Problem is that the cost adds up when you start buying all the parts. 

e.g.

1) SF M6, Fivemega (FM) bi-pin holder, FM 3 x 17670 holder, 3 x 17670 AW cells, a few 1185 bulbs.

2) SF M6, Mdocod 2 x 18650 holder, Lumens factory SSC P7 head.

Have you considered the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-3 or one of the Eagletac M2's?


----------



## chef4850 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have been wanting an M6 for sometime now. I think this will be my next purchase. Seems like there are endless possibilities for modding/upgrading. 

I have never seen one in person but if it is what all of you are saying it is I am not sure that I would do anything to it. I mostly use the low mode on lights but I am mostly using them indoors. I do have several "larger" lights for outside but I think it might be a fun little project to try some of the setups that you guys are suggesting. I for one really appriciate everyone's input on these topics. You are all a very knowledgeable bunch.

Chef


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Aug 10, 2010)

I own both an MZXR-7 M6 conversion light and an SR-90. Completely different lights. There is no comparison as far as throw -the SR-90 blows the SF away. The SF may be a slightly more usable light, but I use them for different uses. The throw of the SR will simply blow you away! There really isn't any place on my 50+ acres I cannot see with my Olight (except the woods).


----------



## octaf (Aug 11, 2010)

I would get neither of them.
There must be a place for these lights.
But too big, not for me.


----------



## NE450No2 (Aug 11, 2010)

I will add this to my original post.

IF I was to ONLY have two hand held flashlights, they would be a SureFure A2 Aviator with white LED's and a M6.

What more would a fella actually need???


----------



## alantch (Aug 11, 2010)

I just handled an SR90 last night and it's really a big light - much much bigger than an M6. If size, weight and heft is not an issue for you, then go with the SR90.


----------



## octaf (Aug 11, 2010)

NE450No2 said:


> IF I was to ONLY have two hand held flashlights, they would be a SureFure A2 Aviator with white LED's and a M6.
> 
> What more would a fella actually need???


 

For me, they would be each of 1xAA and 1x123 sized lights.

Probably, none SF.


----------



## oldways (Aug 11, 2010)

My sig line says it for me:thumbsup:


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 11, 2010)

Two vastly different lights, hard to compair but, outdoors and in wooded areas the M6 is diffently going to be the superior light due to it's color rendition. Indoors and urban areas, probably the SR90. Myself, I'd take the M6 with MN15 anyday over any LED, regardless of output, 200 lumens, unparalled color rendition, and LED like runtime, all in one package


----------

